# 30520 or 30465



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello ENT coders,

Doctor states in OP note procedure "nasal septoplasty" with deviated septum and acquired deformity.

The septum has been buckled in its mid-portion to the left, causing near complete obstruction on that side. Also a little decompression of the left upper lateral cartiage.

Op note states:

"The fracture line went from high posterior to more caudally inferiorly. A wedge of cartilage ws removed from this region, leaving an intact nasal dorsal strut. From this cartilage, a small spreader graft was fashioned. The muscoperichondrium on the left hand side, a Woodson elevator was run along the junction of the septum and the upper lateral cartilage and then a 15 blade. A space between this area was wedged open slightly and cartilage was interposed.

A few small darts were then made to accommodate small areas of deflection"

Would this be 30465-52 and bundle 30520?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## jackjones62 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello.....Unfortunately, 30520 is considered part and parsal to 30465, but the good news is you can bill 20912, cartilage graft - septum to nose; you can bill the following:

Dx: 478.19, 470
30465-52
20912-51

Because you are only doing a unilateral procedure regarding the spreader graft and 30465 is considered bilateral, you need to modify w/52.

Should you have any additional questions, don't hesitate to ask..

Jennifer 
CT ENT


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Jennifer...That is what I looking at!


----------



## peglmrohen (Nov 13, 2009)

I beleive CCI removed that bundling edit in 07/09


----------

